# Surefire CREE L1 review



## boosterboy (Jul 4, 2007)

This is just a quick review, I will do a more in-depth review later this week.

All pictures taken with Canon S400 point and shoot in Manual Mode, my DSLR is currently being repaired:sigh:. Images were shot at ISO 50, lights were about 30 inches from the wall

The L1's window is lightly frosted to diffuse the beam.
The tint is very white.

The light I used for comparison is a Lumapower M1 Tactical with XR-E P4 emitter.
I haven't tested the throw yet.
















​


----------



## skalomax (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the quick review and beamshots.

So, do you like It?

Thanks


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 4, 2007)

The emitter seems to have a black ring just inside the silver ring.
Don't think I've seen this in other XR-E emitters.

Or maybe it's just a shadow cast somehow?


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Somehow I think these are going to be popular ML-1 hosts!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 4, 2007)

the emitter looks like a Edison LED to me


----------



## boosterboy (Jul 4, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> The emitter seems to have a black ring just inside the silver ring.
> Don't think I've seen this in other XR-E emitters.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a shadow cast somehow?




yes, there is a black ring.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 4, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Thanks for the quick review and beamshots.
> 
> So, do you like It?
> 
> Thanks


Well, do you like it?


----------



## waynejitsu (Jul 4, 2007)

Are you tired of it yet?

Ready to sell it?

PM when you "have had enough"


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 4, 2007)

Any estimates on how much machining (boring, etc) it would take for a protected R123A cell to fit?


----------



## skalomax (Jul 4, 2007)

Also, do you know If the Head Is longer than the New style L1's?

Thanks


----------



## boosterboy (Jul 4, 2007)

waynejitsu said:


> Are you tired of it yet?
> 
> Ready to sell it?
> 
> PM when you "have had enough"



It depends how desperate I get because I'm in need of an Eotech.

It's still in mint condition, but I'll just wait until all the dealers run out so I can gouge your wallets, muhahahahahahah!!!!!:nana:


----------



## boosterboy (Jul 4, 2007)

enLIGHTenment said:


> Any estimates on how much machining (boring, etc) it would take for a protected R123A cell to fit?



it's a snug fit with SF CR123 cells.


----------



## boosterboy (Jul 4, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Also, do you know If the Head Is longer than the New style L1's?
> 
> Thanks




head is 1.5" long


----------



## cryhavok (Jul 4, 2007)

I thought the new KX1 will use an optic :thinking:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 4, 2007)

waynejitsu said:


> Are you tired of it yet?
> 
> Ready to sell it?
> 
> PM when you "have had enough"


Oh no Wayne, me first! :naughty:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 4, 2007)

cryhavok said:


> I thought the new KX1 will use an optic :thinking:


I hope your wrong on that, don't care for optics but Milky can fix that for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## the fuzz (Jul 4, 2007)

doesnt have the clip ?

Can you take a pict of your hands holding the torch for a comparative view


----------



## gerry45 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am no expert, but Luma seems to have a more powerfull and usefull beam.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 4, 2007)

cryhavok said:


> I thought the new KX1 will use an optic :thinking:



that might be the optic cameras arent very good at showing what a optic looks like, they tend to look really goofy like that.


----------



## 021411 (Jul 4, 2007)

gerry45 said:


> I am no expert, but Luma seems to have a more powerfull and usefull beam.


 
I think runtime is Surefire's marketing strategy this go-round.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 4, 2007)

also the luma is a two cell light isnt it?


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 4, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> it's a snug fit with SF CR123 cells.



Is the body tube thick enough that it could be reamed out to a reasonable diameter?


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a TIR and it does not photograph like that. Is that the new CREE L1? :huh:


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, this review is for the new L1 featuring a Cree LED.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought so...
But the led on that light looks nothing like a Cree or Seoul...



Do you have any input on this,will the new L1 have a optic or Reflector?


Benny


----------



## greenLED (Jul 5, 2007)

From the OP; I think this will answer your question:



boosterboy said:


> ​


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like SF redesigned the TIR on the new CREE models. Can't wait to get mine in my hands now.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, the new L1 uses a new TIR. This is not news though. It was always going to be the case with the Cree XR-E LED.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 5, 2007)

So boosterboys light is not the new breeth?


?


Benny


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2007)

The light reviewed in this thread is the new L1 with Cree XR-E LED behind a TIR optic.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok,


Looks like a reflector in the pic...



Thanks,
Benny


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep, it actually looks a bit like a reflector for real too, but it is a TIR optic.


----------



## who (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, I thought it is optic based on the smaller spill area and the hotspot intensity. 
Not bad at all for a 1-cell, 65 lumens light. I like it a lot. :twothumbs


----------



## Penguin (Jul 5, 2007)

The L1 body is quite small, do you think they moved the electronics into the head? Cause the head is pretty similar in size with the other KX1 pictures... If that's the case, could we swap the L1 head onto our e-series?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 6, 2007)

Penguin said:


> The L1 body is quite small, do you think they moved the electronics into the head? Cause the head is pretty similar in size with the other KX1 pictures... If that's the case, could we swap the L1 head onto our e-series?


No.
SureFire changed the L1's electronics from the "magic coffin" (also used by the L2) to the "magic stack" (used by the A2/U2/K2 etc). The magic coffin allows boards to be changed out more easily - for example should a group of operators want one of the L2's modes to strobe, or one of the modes to have a different output/runtime - that's not so hard to do since they can make a PCB for that.
When you don't need this capability you can use a stacked approach and really shrink down the electronics package.

Old SureFire L1:





SureFire A2:





Photos by Shelby Chan, hosted by www.PK-E.com


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can the reviewer tell us whether its seems brighter than the rated 65 lumens?


----------



## greenLED (Jul 6, 2007)

Size15's said:


> SureFire changed the L1's electronics from the "magic coffin" (also used by the L2) to the "magic stack" (used by the A2/U2/K2 etc). The magic coffin allows boards to be changed out more easily - for example should a group of operators want one of the L2's modes to strobe, or one of the modes to have a different output/runtime - that's not so hard to do since they can make a PCB for that.
> When you don't need this capability you can use a stacked approach and really shrink down the electronics package.


That is an awesome development and info, Al! Thanks a bunch for sharing.


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone try any runtime measurements? I would do it myself if my L1 had arrived...


----------



## Burgess (Jul 11, 2007)

Dang . . . .


Looks like i finally hafta' get me one o' them SureFires, after all !




Thank you all for your info and comments.

:wave:

-


----------



## voodoogreg (Jul 19, 2007)

I still have E1e, and vital gear 1 cell bodies waiting for a Cree KL-1. Any idea when these will be available? Or is there any other Cree loaded heads that fit the non OEM "E" lego system bodies?

I do really like the beam. VDG


----------



## LA OZ (Sep 5, 2007)

I have just received mine today and I am in love with it. Plan simple UI just like the SF A2. Beautifully made and constructed. TIR optic is a surprise as it looks like some reflector inside. It produced a just right large smooth spot, not too large and not too small. Honest, I think it is a better buy than the Novatac. I have got the 85P. It looks and feels more durable than the Novatac. Great size too, fit nicely in my hand. I am afraid that I like it so much that I may get another one .


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone know the status on these? Seems like since introduction, the new L1 Cree availability has been spotty. I might have heard about some sort of post-launch snag, like an electronics glitch that needed reworking? Is/was that true, and anyone know if it's been resolved? I've got some ideas for this little puppy as far as a bit of tweaking, and want to grab a couple hosts for a little exploratory surgery... :naughty:

Anyway, thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 5, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Anyone know the status on these? Seems like since introduction, the new L1 Cree availability has been spotty. I might have heard about some sort of post-launch snag, like an electronics glitch that needed reworking? Is/was that true, and anyone know if it's been resolved? I've got some ideas for this little puppy as far as a bit of tweaking, and want to grab a couple hosts for a little exploratory surgery... :naughty:
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance for the info.


 
There was a huge brouhaha here (see LINK - 348 posts and counting!) because some (a small number? hard to tell) of the first release had some kind of problem that resulted in the lights flickering. SF halted shipments, replaced defective lights already sold, and subsequently (recently) re-started shipping a "fixed" model. Buying a light from an established, high volume dealer would be the best way to ensure getting "fixed" lights.


----------



## supes (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool review, boosterboy! Has anyone had success with using a rechargeable RCR123a Li-Ion protected battery in the new L1? Thanks


----------

